# I'm hoping my wife likes her new saddle



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I got an excellent deal on a San Marco Aspide Glamour on eBay, still in extremely good condition. I've tried to explain the padding vs flex thing, but she thinks I'm crazy, so how do you all feel about the subject?

Personally, I think padding feels great for a minute or two, but after I begin riding, the last thing I want is to sink down into my saddle. This saddle gets great reviews everywhere I look, but I know that doesn't mean it'll fit her body perfectly. I'm hoping it'll warm up outside before too long so she can try it out.

Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour vs Planet Bike ARS


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

f3rg said:


> I got an excellent deal on a San Marco Aspide Glamour on eBay, still in extremely good condition. I've tried to explain the padding vs flex thing, but she thinks I'm crazy, so how do you all feel about the subject?


Agree, for anything over 10 miles, padding no, support yes. You can't really explain it to someone, They just gotta feel it.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

True.

I said don't judge it in the first few minutes, but after the ride.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like a little bit of padding but it has to be firm. Sinking into a thickly padded saddle to the point where the sit bones are in contact with the hard plastic underneath leads to sore sit bones.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

It depends on the riding position. If she is in a forward lean typical on a regular road or mountain bike, yes support is better. If she is sitting fully upright such as on a beach cruiser, the padded saddle will probably be more comfortable, provided it's not too soft. Sitbone width narrows as the pelvis is rolled forwards.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

f3rg said:


> I said don't judge it in the first few minutes, but after the ride.


More like, "after SEVERAL rides, each not too long, with enough recovery time to get over some initial soreness." A saddle that supports you properly on the sitbones will often cause some soreness after the first few rides. When you get over that, then it's comfy for a long time.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I ride that saddle and it's awesome.

When I used the saddle for the first time, my initial impression was 'ow, this was a mistake.' But in a matter of minutes the saddle disappeared. I've had other saddles that were okay until I got above 50 miles. But the Aspide Glamour has never let me down.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

jorgy said:


> I ride that saddle and it's awesome.
> 
> When I used the saddle for the first time, my initial impression was 'ow, this was a mistake.' But in a matter of minutes the saddle disappeared. I've had other saddles that were okay until I got above 50 miles. But the Aspide Glamour has never let me down.


I used to ride a normal Aspide, and I felt the same way after my first ride. I ended up selling it after 2 years when the shell began to flex more than I liked, and I wish I'd gotten another one. About to try out an SLR to see how it stacks up.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

Did a similar swap on my wife's bike recently (heavily padded Specialized to SLR). Three rides in and she still gets sore sit bones but does like the new saddle. She noticed a better range of motion and recognizes that the sore sit bones will go away as our riding gets more frequent once it gets above freezing outside.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Sore sit bones (from lack of saddle time_ is easily remedied with more saddle time. Sore tender bits just get worse and worse with more tie in the saddle.

I have a similar saddle, with very little padding, and LOVE it. The first few long rides my sit bones were tender, but that went away. Also, all tenderness and burning of soft tissue completely evaporated.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Get a Moonsaddle. It is impossible to injure either female or male soft tissue because there is no saddle horn. I've got over 2000 pain free miles on mine.










www.moonsaddle.com


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Trek2.3 said:


> Get a Moonsaddle. It is impossible to injure either female or male soft tissue because there is no saddle horn. I've got over 2000 pain free miles on mine.


I would shoot myself before I ever made her ride something like that.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Men don't MAKE women do anything. 

Offer her the opportunity. If her soft tissue hurts enough, she may decide to try it. The Moonsaddle comes with a 60 day money back guarantee just for that reason. BTW, I've never had anyone comment negatively on mine. Mostly, they ask "does it work?" Indeed, it does.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

She's seen the moon saddle before and asked why anyone would ride that thing. It's extremely unattractive, and since she has a trail bike, I can see it getting caught on branches/vines on our narrow singletrack. It would also be impossible to get behind on descents.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Trek2.3 said:


> Get a Moonsaddle. It is impossible to injure either female or male soft tissue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until you slide off and do a crotch plant on the top tube to the incredible amusement of all your cycling buddies.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

California L33 said:


> Until you slide off and do a crotch plant on the top tube to the incredible amusement of all your cycling buddies.


That sounds like the voice of experience. Yes?


----------



## velogy (Jan 19, 2010)

It can be hard to balance on a nose-less saddle unless you use it on a bike that forces upright positioning. I recommend really taking a look at the shape of the saddle your currently using and getting kinda analytical. What do you like, what do you hate. Actually, that's my job so it's easy for me to say.I have some recommendations that I think work better for the female anatomy than others. There are a lot of saddles and really only a few different shapes. Just something to think about. 

I am currently trying to convince Ritchey to take their test saddle to production. It looks kinda like an SLR. The padding is different. Having less nose to get in the way is awesome.


----------

